# Kernel Problem mit USB

## Nokai001

Hi Leute,

hab mir ein neues Mainboard gekauft und den neusten Kernel installiert. Es wird auch alles erkannt. Nur nach kurzer Zeit taucht das hier im log auf:

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005027] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005291] usb 1-6: Successful Endpoint Configure command

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005332] usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005375] hub 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005379] hub 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005383] hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005408] hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005412] hub 1-6:1.0: standalone hub

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005416] hub 1-6:1.0: individual port power switching

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005419] hub 1-6:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005712] usb 1-6: Successful Endpoint Configure command

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005771] hub 1-6:1.0: TT per port

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005776] hub 1-6:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005781] hub 1-6:1.0: Port indicators are supported

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005784] hub 1-6:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005844] hub 1-6:1.0: config failed, can't get hub status (err -71)

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005858] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005871] IP: [<ffffffffa0007b4e>] hub_quiesce+0x4e/0xb0 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005875] PGD 3c8540067 PUD 3c84c7067 PMD 0 

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005878] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005890] Modules linked in: ftdi_sio usbserial r8169 ehci_pci usbhid xhci_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore usb_common

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005895] CPU: 1 PID: 2130 Comm: khubd Not tainted 3.10.0-gentoo #1

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005897] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/Z87-DELUXE, BIOS 0801 04/19/2013

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005899] task: ffff88040c73bd00 ti: ffff880408102000 task.ti: ffff880408102000

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005908] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa0007b4e>]  [<ffffffffa0007b4e>] hub_quiesce+0x4e/0xb0 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005910] RSP: 0018:ffff880408103808  EFLAGS: 00010246

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005912] RAX: ffff8803c5600920 RBX: ffff8803b90dc000 RCX: 0000000000000009

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005913] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 000000007fffffff RDI: 0000000000000000

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005915] RBP: ffff880408103828 R08: ffffffff81deb848 R09: ffffffff81dff33f

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005917] R10: 000000000000007c R11: 000000000002c574 R12: ffff8803b90de800

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005918] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffff880408130a30 R15: 0000000000000064

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005921] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88041ec80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005923] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005925] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000040c076000 CR4: 00000000001407e0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005927] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005928] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005929] Stack:

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005933]  ffff880408103868 ffff8803b90dc000 ffff8803b90de888 ffff880408130a00

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005936]  ffff880408103858 ffffffffa0007c3d ffff8803b90dc000 ffff880408130a00

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005939]  ffff8803b90de800 00000000ffffffb9 ffff880408103908 ffffffffa0009f1b

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005940] Call Trace:

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005950]  [<ffffffffa0007c3d>] hub_disconnect+0x6d/0x130 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005958]  [<ffffffffa0009f1b>] hub_probe+0x2fb/0xb90 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005969]  [<ffffffffa0011be0>] usb_probe_interface+0x110/0x200 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005976]  [<ffffffff815184e7>] driver_probe_device+0x77/0x230

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005980]  [<ffffffff8151878b>] __device_attach+0x4b/0x60

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005984]  [<ffffffff81518740>] ? __driver_attach+0xa0/0xa0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005991]  [<ffffffff81516924>] bus_for_each_drv+0x54/0x90

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005995]  [<ffffffff81518449>] device_attach+0x99/0xa0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.005998]  [<ffffffff81517968>] bus_probe_device+0x98/0xc0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006004]  [<ffffffff81515d99>] device_add+0x599/0x650

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006014]  [<ffffffffa0010a62>] usb_set_configuration+0x5b2/0x800 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006019]  [<ffffffff81514fb0>] ? dev_printk+0x40/0x50

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006027]  [<ffffffffa0019612>] generic_probe+0x32/0x90 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006035]  [<ffffffffa0010ed5>] usb_probe_device+0x45/0x50 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006039]  [<ffffffff815184e7>] driver_probe_device+0x77/0x230

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006042]  [<ffffffff8151878b>] __device_attach+0x4b/0x60

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006046]  [<ffffffff81518740>] ? __driver_attach+0xa0/0xa0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006051]  [<ffffffff81516924>] bus_for_each_drv+0x54/0x90

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006055]  [<ffffffff81518449>] device_attach+0x99/0xa0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006058]  [<ffffffff81517968>] bus_probe_device+0x98/0xc0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006064]  [<ffffffff81515d99>] device_add+0x599/0x650

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006072]  [<ffffffffa0007eda>] usb_new_device+0x1da/0x330 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006080]  [<ffffffffa00091a8>] hub_thread+0xe18/0x15d0 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006088]  [<ffffffff810f9990>] ? set_next_entity+0xa0/0xc0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006092]  [<ffffffff810e95b0>] ? add_wait_queue+0x60/0x60

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006100]  [<ffffffffa0008390>] ? hub_port_debounce+0x140/0x140 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006107]  [<ffffffff810e8e6b>] kthread+0xbb/0xc0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006113]  [<ffffffff810e8db0>] ? flush_kthread_worker+0xa0/0xa0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006121]  [<ffffffff817e286c>] ret_from_fork+0x7c/0xb0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006127]  [<ffffffff810e8db0>] ? flush_kthread_worker+0xa0/0xa0

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006162] Code: 80 8b ec 00 00 00 02 41 83 fd 02 74 37 45 8b ac 24 78 03 00 00 45 85 ed 7e 2a 45 31 ed 48 8b 83 10 02 00 00 49 63 d5 48 8b 3c d0 <48> 83 3f 00 74 05 e8 07 fe ff ff 41 83 c5 01 45 39 ac 24 78 03 

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006168] RIP  [<ffffffffa0007b4e>] hub_quiesce+0x4e/0xb0 [usbcore]

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006170]  RSP <ffff880408103808>

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006171] CR2: 0000000000000000

Jul  5 12:33:53 localhost kernel: [  558.006174] ---[ end trace b70061d137a24aaa ]---

Jul  5 12:35:01 localhost cron[7318]: (munin) CMD (/usr/bin/munin-cron)

lspci sagt das hier:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Lynx Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev d4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Lynx Point LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Lynx Point SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9125 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller (rev 11)

03:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

05:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

05:04.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

05:05.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

05:06.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

05:07.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

05:08.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

05:09.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

07:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9125 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller (rev 11)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 11)

0a:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 43b1 (rev 03)

0c:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

0d:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44 [Quadro NVS 285] (rev a1)

Für mehr infos einfach Fragen. 

Ich bin auf euere Antworten und Tips gespannt. Danke schon mal für euer Hilfe

Gruß

----------

## Nokai001

Hi Leute,

Mainboard ASUS All Series/Z87-DELUXE, BIOS 0801 04/19/2013 

Kernel: 3.10.0-gentoo

Hab das ganze USB zeug mal als modul gemacht. Nützt trotzdem nichts.

hat keiner eine Idee?

lsmod sagt:

Module                  Size  Used by

ftdi_sio               34070  1 

usbserial              23097  3 ftdi_sio

r8169                  55133  0 

ehci_pci                3536  0 

usbhid                 34535  0 

xhci_hcd               78145  0 

ohci_hcd               31138  0 

uhci_hcd               30697  0 

usb_storage            44881  0 

ehci_hcd               48617  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               142065  9 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbserial,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,ftdi_sio,xhci_hcd

usb_common              1528  1 usbcore

----------

## GOS

Hallöchen,

würde zunächst mal das BIOS upgraden. Würde zudem mal im BIOS alles deaktivieren, was so im Bereich von "USB leagcy support" etc. liegt und dann nochmal schauen.

Zudem möchte ich Dich zum Kauf von Asus bedauern! Habe selber ein P8P67-M und das Ding ist der letzte Dreck. Fehler im Bios, für den Windoof offensichlich ein Patch hat. Reaktion des Asus-Service --> Ist uns doch wurscht; Linux interessiert uns nicht. Naja, hoffentlich ist Dein Borad nicht so schlimm  :Wink: 

Übrigens bist Du hier im "internationalen Teil" des Forums, weshalb mit Deiner Deutschen Anfrage vermutlich niemand antworten wird. Ich weiß nicht, wie man das verschiebt, würde es aber in das Deutsche Unterforum packen. Da wird die Resonanz größer ausfallen.

Beste Grüße und viel Glück

GOS

----------

## gehzumteufel

I know this is kind of an old topic, but I have the same motherboard, but just figured I'd say you're not the only one with this problem.

I posted about it here. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7413214.html

----------

## xaviermiller

mesage moved to the German section

----------

